# Can anyone recommend a decent wheel cleaner



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm looking for a decent alloy wheel cleaner that will clean well but not remove any protection I put on. Previously I've used Gtechnique wheel armour and wasn't impressed with it but I think it was because I was using Megs hot Rims all wheel cleaner which I think was removing the coating as I used the megs cleaner every weekend.

I'll be protecting my wheels this time with either Chemical guys Wheel Guard max coat or GYeon Q2 rim coating. SO I'll be after something that won't remove these but shift the brake dust.

Thanks for any help


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

If you've got a decent coating on them, then normal wash shampoo should be fine for regular washes; with perhaps a 6 monthly/yearly full decon dependent upon how much brake dust and iron fines you are picking up.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Autoglanz Alkalloy diluted 1:20 with water is fine for use with coated wheels and what I use on my own wheels. I seal with Wowo's Crystal Sealant and it lasted 8 months so couldn't have effected it significantly.

Prefer the Alkalloy mix to shampoo as well as it certainly has a little more bite.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

as above seal them then it's just really soap and water needed most of the time. On the few occasions where I want something strong I mostly reach for Sonax Full Effect


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel
Water based, ph-neutral, non-acid, non-alkaline. 
Has color indicator with reaction to metal particles.
Great cleaning performance and safe on paint/coatings.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

As above, stick a decent coating on and you will only need to wash it with your normal shampoo. Hard to believe but there that good. I tend to hit the wheels once a month with a fallout remover to keep them in top condition. A wheel cleaner every wash is overkill unless your doing mega mileage.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner is supposed to be good and not a bad price


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk rotate diluted 20-1 10-1 cleans well with a foaming spray head and doesnt remove protection


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

This:

http://car-chem.com/store/wheel-tyre-care/wheel-tyre-cleaner/wheel-cleaner-non-acid-500ml

or this:

http://car-chem.com/store/wheel-tyre-care/wheel-tyre-cleaner/clean-wheels-500ml

Worth giving car chem a ring to discuss how often you're planning to use and how "dirty" your wheels are likely to be. Their technical guys are great.

Andy.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

My go to wheel cleaner at the moment is CarSpünk wheels 
Very good cleaner and dilutes down nicely for a safer mix

HD Car Care wheel cleaner is also very good


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Do like Autoglanz Alkalloy very dilutable


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i quite like autobrights very cherry.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

TDG blueberry wheels is also a very good wheel cleaner. Strong at low dilution rate for manky wheels. But safe for maintenance washes at 20-1. About £10 a bottle makes it very economical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I like BH AutoWheel, does a great job if the wheels are due for a deep clean. Otherwise just shampoo does the trick when wheels are sealed :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

What would you all use on unprotected alloy wheels that need a decent hit with something strong?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> What would you all use on unprotected alloy wheels that need a decent hit with something strong?


bilt hamber auto wheel or car chem revolt


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> What would you all use on unprotected alloy wheels that need a decent hit with something strong?


Before going for the iron removers I'd be looking at either a 50% solution of something like Auto Glanz Alkalloy, or if they were really bad I'd probably try some of the acidic tile cleaner I have for the bathroom grout. Or both!

I also have some brick acid on the shelf which I'd try at 10% dilution first off, if I wasn't too worried about the state of the wheels afterwards.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Astonish Wheel Cleaner. Only £1. With a hard brush it'll shift grime very well!


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Bilt-Hamber, astonishing results with zero effort


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Light alloy wheel cleaner you say? Cut some P21S TAW w/ distilled water to your satisfaction.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

I use bilt hamber auto wheel/water a 50/50 mix once a month to give them a boost (makes it cheaper) but shampoo the rest of the time, doesn't appear to effect my Race Glaze nano seal. Only use neat auto wheel if they are really filthy which is rare with the sealant or when it's time to re-apply sealant.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

If wheels have C5 or Gyeon Rim, shampoo is all that's needed. If they get really black then W6 fallout remover can be used every month or so and this lifts the brake dust. This has least impact on the C5/Rim IME.

Wheel cleaners, alkaline or acid, will impact nano coatings. Defeating their objective.

Here's my routine (gloss black wheels C5 coated):

*Pre Wash*
If you want to help things along, then a pre wash squirt of Citrus PW, then after snow foam and then dwell, will help to loosen before initial pressure wash.

*Extra Pre Wash (very 4-6 weeks if had used)*
Spray wheels and calipers with W6, work around and behind with small boars hair brush, use large wheel woolly sprayed with W6 and some APC, into the barrels. Rinse.

*2BM Wash*
Normal shampoo (Gyeon bathe) with soft noodle mitt. Rinse.

Now and again I finish with spray of WetCoat, then pressure wash away.

This way My C5 lasts usually a year - unless the Alloy Wheel Fairy visits and I need to get a refurb, then I strip polish and recoat. Will be trying Gyeon rim next.










I used to loathe cleaning alloys, now with this routine I really enjoy it - most of crud is gone before 2BM and so my wash/rinse water stays very clean

I shudder that I used to use Wonder Wheels in past. Although i do keep some 6:1 Billberry wheel cleaner and an EZ brush for when my daughter wants her car washing...


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Autoglanz Alkalloy is a fantastic product. Dilution ratios can be adjusted from light to heavy cleaning based on whats needed.


----------

